# Bose + aftermarket HU = WARNING!



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

I planned to install an aftermarket head unit in my 2012 Mk2 TT, using the Connects2 harness and fascia. Unfortunately, the Bose amp will not turn on via the remote-on lead. To turn on it needs a special signal through the CAN bus that only the RNS-E (and presumably other Audi HUs) provides. In other words, _you cannot use an aftermarket head unit with certain Bose systems_.

The offending amp model is 8J0-035-223-D and is labeled "AMP, 6000, *CAN* TT".

On a similar note, would anyone be willing to swap their non-CAN Bose amp for mine? Mine works perfectly with stock head units.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

mageus said:


> I planned to install an aftermarket head unit in my 2012 Mk2 TT, using the Connects2 harness and fascia. Unfortunately, the Bose amp will not turn on via the remote-on lead. To turn on it needs a special signal through the CAN bus that only the RNS-E (and presumably other Audi HUs) provides. In other words, _you cannot use an aftermarket head unit with certain Bose systems_.
> 
> The offending amp model is 8J0-035-223-D and is labeled "AMP, 6000, *CAN* TT".
> 
> On a similar note, would anyone be willing to swap their non-CAN Bose amp for mine? Mine works perfectly with stock head units.


What was the color of the wire u tried to interface with for amp turn on?


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Trust me, I've spent a week on this, including correspondence with multiple Audi installers and Connects2.

Yes, it's the blue wire. I've spent hours with a multimeter with every possible combination of connections and hardware. I've confirmed with others that the wiring is correct. Basically, you need the RNS-E's CAN bus connected to turn on the amp. Unfortunately, the Connects2 CAN adapter doesn't have this functionality - I'm waiting to hear whether their engineers have been working on this issue.

An '09 owner had this problem previously:
http://audiforum.us/threads/2009-tts-with-aftermarket-issues.10883/


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

Which Connects2 harness did you install?

opcorn:


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

The CTS-AD002 is for the RNS-E with Bose. It comes with the quadlock plug fully populated, RCA jacks for pre-out, and a CAN adapter to provide extra functionality, including steering wheel controls. See, illumination, speedometer, parking brake, reverse signal, and even switched 12V aren't in the quadlock plug. Yes, _switched 12V is not a separate pin_ on these VAG cars. The RNS-E expects to get this information from the CAN bus, hence the need for an adapter.

The only things the quadlock plug provides are:
- Speaker outs
- Pre-amp outs
- telephony/CDC controls
- +12V, gnd, CAN +/-, and amp remote pin

With my aftermarket HU connected I confirmed 12V on the blue wire. Simple test - without connecting any plugs I shorted the blue amp remote pin to 12V, which should turn on the amp. It doesn't. This Bose amp is turned on digitally.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

mageus said:


> The CTS-AD002 is for the RNS-E with Bose. It comes with the quadlock plug fully populated, RCA jacks for pre-out, and a CAN adapter to provide extra functionality, including steering wheel controls. See, illumination, speedometer, parking brake, reverse signal, and even switched 12V aren't in the quadlock plug. Yes, _switched 12V is not a separate pin_ on these VAG cars. The RNS-E expects to get this information from the CAN bus, hence the need for an adapter.
> 
> The only things the quadlock plug provides are:
> - Speaker outs
> ...


I'm not asking on the aftermarket harness, I was asking on the factory harness.

I just did a 2010 TT with Bose and had to issues which is why I am wondering what FACTORY wire it was connected to. Furthermore if the amp turn-on is CAN, the data harness should take care of it (I don't use Connects2 harnesses so I can't speak for whether the Connects2 supports that feature).

A LOT of companies have moved to multiplexing wires where they can to reduce weight in the car (one wire does multiple things via data instead of one thing).

GM & VAG are the two main companies (as far as amount of cars produced and sold) that have done can-bus amp turn ons in the past ~10 years (VAG started in ~06 IIRC).

Connects2 may have no support for that feature via CAN-Bus ATM.

At the amp there is a long harness. on one side there should be a green wire with a yellow stripe, meter that wire and see if you are getting 12v there (use a DMM, not a test probe). It's in the smaller harness with a CAN H and L wire in the same harness (orange/brown and orange/purple iirc).

EDIT: Furthermore, if you really want an aftermarket radio, bypass the amp if you can't get it to work. Get a nice JL HD 5 ch. (it's small), run RCAs from your radio to the amp, unplug the output section of the factory amp and connect the appropriate channels (IIRC the last one I did had separate channels for high and lows so you'll need a signal summing device).


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

NFrazier:
Yes, it's the green/yellow wire. Check out the pin diagram - quadlock, plug D "Power", pin 13. All the other HU signals are "multiplexed" into the CAN signal. However, remote-on is a unique pin.
This is the wire that I checked the voltage on. In addition, I went to the amp in the trunk, spliced into the green/yellow wire going into the amp, and checked that against ground - the amp is seeing the 12V remote-on signal.
In fact, if you short the green/yellow wire to +12v, you should be able to turn on the amp without a HU connected. I tried this (with an mp3 player connected to the pre-outs) and I didn't get sound.

Here's the response from Bose:
"In answer to your question, the original equipment amplifier is not compatible with the after market head unit and it will not turn on without getting the signal."

So, there you have it.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

mageus said:


> NFrazier:
> Yes, it's the green/yellow wire. Check out the pin diagram - quadlock, plug D "Power", pin 13. All the other HU signals are "multiplexed" into the CAN signal. However, remote-on is a unique pin.
> This is the wire that I checked the voltage on. In addition, I went to the amp in the trunk, spliced into the green/yellow wire going into the amp, and checked that against ground - the amp is seeing the 12V remote-on signal.
> In fact, if you short the green/yellow wire to +12v, you should be able to turn on the amp without a HU connected. I tried this (with an mp3 player connected to the pre-outs) and I didn't get sound.
> ...


That's always going to be a manufacturer of OE parts' response. I used the PAC harness with no issue whatsoever.

Same wiring, so I don't know what to tell you sir.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

NFrazier, 
Please clarify. So you're saying you did a MkII TT with the 12-speaker Bose 6000 amp, kept the amp, and were able to turn on the amp using just the remote-on wire? Or you did it using an adapter harness with a CAN module to turn the amp on? 

I'm trying to find proof that someone's done an install on a Bose equipped car and kept the amp in place. The installer I purchased the harness from says they've never had a Connects2 harness not work. If so, then maybe the CAN module I received is defective. 

I have experience in electronics. I've testing every connection for continuity, and have confirmed voltages at every relevant connection. The harness wiring is fine.


----------



## flux_capacitor (Jan 9, 2015)

*Solution for digital Bose amp (2009+ Audi TT)*

I came here a bit late, but I have the solution. 

I ran into same trouble as you, in a 2010 Audi TT with Bose, and I didn't get any sound after replacing my factory RNS-E (193D) with an aftermarket head unit (Alpine ILX-007). My Bose amp didn't turn on.

As from 2009 (I think) the Bose amp became reference *Bose 6000 CANTT*, part number *8J0 035 223 D* and it turns on with a CAN bus signal. 

So first, the harness needs to be compatible with this "digital turn on". Enfig Car Stereo sells such a harness for 2009+ Audi TT, ref. SRWH-AUD3-HILO. BTW it also fixes the very low rear and low sub audio amplification on some Audi cars fitted with an aftermarket head unit. Search for Audi low rear audio on Google if you are not aware of this issue. If you have a digital Bose amp, don't forget to add the "digital turn on" option (adds $50) right in the basket before check out.

Second, a weird software coding on some Audi seems to prevent the Bose amp to turn on, except with a factory RNS-E. You need a VagCom cable and VCDS software. For some people the flaw is in Coding 47 / Sound system / Software Coding / 0246*3*16










The fifth digit manages amp activation, but '*3*' doesn't exist:










It appears '*3*' is recognized only by the factory radio. '*1*' is for activation via remote wire (activation by a voltage) so I changed the software coding to 0246*1*16 and it worked: the amp turned on! Everything works fine now.

So the solution is to:

 Buy a compatible harness
 Set the correct setting for sound system amp activation in section 47 of VCDS


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

flux_capacitor said:


> So the solution is to:
> 
> Buy a compatible harness
> Set the correct setting for sound system amp activation in section 47 of VCDS


I was reading through this thread, and watching the back and forth, and I thought o0(I bet there is a VAGcom string that needs to be adjusted). And sure enough :laugh:


----------



## bazzle (Sep 17, 2008)

I purchased an Audiosources AS 8603 for my 2010 Audi S3 with 4 channel Bose January this year.

Plug and play. Extra connectors etc all came in the kit :0
A drawing they gave me had 2 channels cross connected but I found that out when I operated the fade and swapped them over.
Easy rca swap over.
All steering wheel controls work too

Works great.
http://www.audiosources.net/products.aspx?TypeId=50004&FId=t3:50004:3
Fit is like all clones, not as tight into the dash but its ok..

$260 plus $55 dhl 
skype: audiosources3 (Elina) reference Bazzle from here for that price.

Baz


----------



## jpons (Aug 6, 2016)

I just recently purchased a 2008 TT Roadster with what I believe is the prestige package.

The car came with the Nav system (RNS-E) but not Bose as far as I can tell since I do not have any Bose badges on the car.

I am trying to replace the RNS-E with an AppRadio 4, and purchase all the harnesses from Enfig Car Stereo. However I am not getting any sound out of the system. I have been going back and forth with the folks at Enfig but still have not had any success. I am hoping tomorrow to meet up with someone who has VCDS hoping to make the changes proposed by "flux_capacitor". I do not have the "digital turn on" harness, and I am hoping I do not need it since it is an additional $100. However by looking at the changes proposed by "flux_capacitor" I am not sure I need the "digital turn on" harness as the Vag-Com changes seem to allow the amp to tun on by "remote" wire.

Has anyone else found themselves with this problem?

Thanks,

-J


----------



## jpons (Aug 6, 2016)

For those of you that may be interested.

An update on my post above.

I just got a 2008 TT Mk2 Roadster that I believe is a prestige edition (HID, heated seats, Nav, etc). This vehicle came with the Nav system RSN-E and NO Bose system. I wanted to replace the Nav/Radio with a Pioneer AppRadio4.

I got the following parts from Enfig Car Stereo

Enfig SRWH-AUD3-HILO (no digital turn on) - Audi Harness with the Rear low volume correction
Enfig PNP-PIO0237 - Pioneer specific harness
Enfig SWCL-PIO - Plug for steering controls
Enfig AAA-VWAUD5 - Radio Antenna adapter
Enfig GAA-PIO2 - GPS Antenna adapter
MICROBYPASS_PIO15 - Bypass to allow full use of the radio apps even while driving
Enfig RMK5-TT2 - TT console bezel (this looks stock and awesome)
ENFIG_RRK4 - Keys to remove Audi Nav system

Getting this all hooked up is/was not too difficult but I needed a bit of guidance from Enfig specially for the bypass.

Once I hooked this all hooked up, I could not get sound out of the car. Enfig and I tried everything we could think of and no dice. Enfig did NOT think I needed the "Digital Turn On" option since my car does not have the Bose system.

After a few frustrating days I decided to seek a local person with the Vag-Com cable and we made the changes as outlined by "flux_capacitor" on post #10 on this thread.

Immediately after making this change I have sound and everything works as advertised. Simple quick change. Seems that when you have the Nav system (RSN-E) your amp does the digital turn on just like the Bose system.

However you do not need the Digital turn on option of the Enfig SRWH-AUD3-HILO harness, which is nice since that option adds $100 to the cost of the harness.

My guess is that wether you have the Bose option or the Nav system you can make this small change with Vag-Com and can save yourself the $100 of the Digital turn on option.

I hope this helps someone out there.

Many thanks to "flux_capacitor" for finding this option with Vag-Com.

For what it's worth this new head unit sounds SO MUCH better than the RSN-E. I was very disappointed with the sound quality of the RSN-E and that was one of the things that prompted me to replace it.

-J


----------



## clalewis21 (Jan 26, 2018)

I still cannot get sound. 

Tried the harness with the Hilo and without. 

I have adjusted the coding with the VCDS with both harnesses. 

I’m at a loss. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## clalewis21 (Jan 26, 2018)

Got it to work. Had to splice the blue and white wire to the red 12v wire. 

Not sure why this has to be done. Should just work. Considering I purchased a $200 harness.


----------



## markulm (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi, I’m trying to install aftermarket head unit to my 2013 Audi tts roadster. Alpine HU, enfig harness, I did the VCDS coding per instructions in this thread. Can you please tell me what exact wires you spliced to get this to work?


----------



## markulm (Nov 2, 2019)

Never mind I figured it out! Awesome thread. Followed all the directions and parts recommendations including splicing the blue/white to the red 12v switched. Came right on! Thanks everyone!

I have the alpine ilx-w650 in my 2013 tts roadster working! So cool! And they say it can’t be done...


----------



## rockon1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Anyone know if this can be done with the OBDeleven scan tool?


----------

